# Your favorite doggy shampoo?



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I rarely shop at petstores but my boss told me about a sale at Pet Supple Plus. So I had to go. There I bought EcoPure Naturals Herbal Shampoo and Aromatherapy Clary Sage shampoo. For both I spent $5! I never really give the dogs a bath unless they are having allergy issues or super dirty, so I'm always hesitant about the shampoos I use...Don't want to strip their brilliant coats of all those nice natural oils. Anyway, I mixed a little of both shampoos together for each dog and sudzed them up this morning and boy do they smell magnificent. I guess I'm really into the herbal smelling shampoos. Also, does anyone know of a good conditioner for dogs? I was planning on mixing emu oil into the shampoo but didn't as I'm running low. :[ I know the emu oil would have made their coats so glossy and gorgeous though! 

So, what's your favorite doggy bath product? 

Does anyone make their own shampoo or spritz?


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

OOH. Doggie shampoo is something I have a lot of with 3 poodles and one in show coat!! :biggrin:

I love Nature's Specialties (Plum Silky) and Groomer's Edge (Desert Almond) for pets. I like Isle of Dogs and Les Poochs too.


My favorite conditioner is Crown Royale. http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cfm/a/catalog.prodShow/vid/487795/vname/Crown_Royale_Condition_Plus .

I might try one of these conditioners: http://www.naturesspecialtiesmfg.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=7&osCsid=h5u1basnkhgvqpt92ef78lojv2 . 

Tropiclean makes good pet products as well.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I like cloud star and their conditioners. I have ordered them on line. They really do smell very nice.No stinky dog odor then! ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

I really love Earthbath's grooming products; they have some really great smelling shampoos, conditioners, wipes, etc.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I bathe my dogs once a week. They just get dirty playing with other dogs, rolling in the dirt, wrestling in the back yard, etc.. and they sleep in my bed, on my couch, etc. 
I've tried A LOT of products and by FAR my favorite has been John Paul. (the oatmeal one) I love it. It smells good, not perfumey, it's not globby and thick, it suds up nice, rinses easy, and it does NOT drip their coat like most others seem to. I used to get very frustrated because i felt like after baths they looked dull. Not anymore! Plus it is the ONLY one that every single one of my dog's skin and coat seems to agree with. None of them get itchy or flaky after a bath. 

Runners up are
Earthbath (annie flakes)
Tropiclean (champ gets itchy and flaky, and so does mousse)
Pet Head (Annie, champ, and mousse flake up, but I like it almost as much as the JP for the others)


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I have two poodles who need weekly baths because they hike and swim almost daily, so I go through _a lot_ of shampoo and conditioner. As much as I would secretly love to spend a small fortune on "product" for my dogs, I have to be practical. Thankfully, my groomer turned me on to a couple of sites, and I've found great sales on wonderful products through Groomer's Choice. Coat Handler is a show quality product, Green Groom is earth-friendly and smells divine, and Bark2Basics is my favorite splurge. These products are designed for groomers, and because they come in concentrated form, you got a lot for your money.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree with Earthbath but am intrigued by Emu Oil. Can you just add a bit to any old shampoo/conditioner? Will have to check it out - Minnie needs a little gloss! I know her coat will look better soon once she starts eating some good fats, but until then, her coat is just too beautiful to see it dull!


----------



## D'Lynn (Jun 20, 2011)

Shampoo, conditioner, soap....it's a hobby. I haven't gotten around to making any for Yoshi yet but I stay away from SLS and ALS. I'd have to think about a good blend for dogs but I'd be looking for mild, natural ingredients with a bit of lavender and maybe some jojoba or shea. I'd have to do some research. For my own purposes I'd make it concentrated and dilute it before use and just pour it over the dog. It would spread and rinse better than typical shampoos. Conditioner would depend on whether dog has short or long hair. My dog needs conditioner similar to human. I try to stay natural as much as possible. 

None of the products above list ingredients very well, but EcoPure looks pretty good. Can't tell on Cloud Star. Can't tell on Crown Royale but it would have to go a long, long way before I believed the price is worth it. You wouldn't believe what the profit margin is even with my ingredient costs, never mind a major company's.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Now I feel guilty. I can't remember the last time I gave Rocky a bath! Bathing a Chow is a major event. Just trying to get all the undercoat wet takes forever. Then sudsing and trying to rinse it all out is exhausting. After that, if you don't blow him dry he gets kind of moldy and funky smelling so blowing dry takes a few hours.  I just don't do it. 

Chelsy does get at least one bath a week since she falls in her pee. I've been using baby shampoo on her but I think i'll try some of the ones suggested here.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

So far I like Earthbath. While I'm not totally 100% happy with the results, I love that it doesn't dry out their coat and they do not get poofy. I feel like there is some kind of waxy/oily residue from the conditioner, but they still come out looking pretty good.
It seems that with my dogs type of coats, nothing that uses sulfates (sodium laureth sulfate etc.) seems to agree with them, they come out looking poofy like Pomeranians.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

<SIGH> I almost hate to post this. I have used Murphy Oil Soap for the past 12 years . I had a dog who was having some coat issues-inspite of a good diet. A friend recommended this and said it was good for dogs with sensitive skin. 
I'm now going to hide out! <lol>


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

DoglovingSenior said:


> <SIGH> I almost hate to post this. I have used Murphy Oil Soap for the past 12 years . I had a dog who was having some coat issues-inspite of a good diet. A friend recommended this and said it was good for dogs with sensitive skin.
> I'm now going to hide out! <lol>


Well, if we are confessing, I used to use Dawn dish soap on my dog with severe seborrhea. It was the only thing that cut through the horrid amount of grease that she had in her coat. The vet never mentioned that it could be her diet!! That was wayyyyyy back in the Pedigree kibble days. 

We can hide out together now!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

chowder said:


> Well, if we are confessing, I used to use Dawn dish soap on my dog with severe seborrhea. It was the only thing that cut through the horrid amount of grease that she had in her coat. The vet never mentioned that it could be her diet!! That was wayyyyyy back in the Pedigree kibble days.
> 
> We can hide out together now!


Actually, many professional handlers in the show world use Palmolive dish soap to bathe poodles before shows! Gets the coat very clean and and crisp.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

BrownieM said:


> Actually, many professional handlers in the show world use Palmolive dish soap to bathe poodles before shows! Gets the coat very clean and and crisp.


That makes me feel a LOT better!! Maybe I wasn't killing the dog with the Dawn! My husband actually uses it as shampoo every day because he has very oily hair and thinks it's the only thing that works. He's got a ton of hair still so I guess it's not killing him either!


----------



## Tamara (Jul 17, 2011)

Not to worry, you are not the first ones that I have heard about using Murphy's oil soap and dish soap


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

We use a coconut oil from the vet as we were not wanting to use anything that would cause an allergic reaction to him, but...

we haven't bathed in about 3 months! suffice to say, raw has made it so that when he goes swimming in his pool now it's good enough, he doesn't stink he doesn't even bother me with a smell... he still sleeps in our bed and doesn't smell funny whatsoever... It's actually kind of bizarre... :lol: so i doubt he will even get a bath within the next couple months.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Tobi said:


> We use a coconut oil from the vet as we were not wanting to use anything that would cause an allergic reaction to him, but...
> 
> we haven't bathed in about 3 months! suffice to say, raw has made it so that when he goes swimming in his pool now it's good enough, he doesn't stink he doesn't even bother me with a smell... he still sleeps in our bed and doesn't smell funny whatsoever... It's actually kind of bizarre... :lol: so i doubt he will even get a bath within the next couple months.


Have you noticed the white hair yet? Lol My Leo sheds all the time, nothing to do with raw, but short haired white terriers in general! The other two shed 1/4 as much. hahaha


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Have you noticed the white hair yet? Lol My Leo sheds all the time, nothing to do with raw, but short haired white terriers in general! The other two shed 1/4 as much. hahaha


you mean... the white wirey little hairs that seem to stick into EVERYTHING? and the ones that are covering the dash in the car because he insists that he can fit on the dash while were on the highway? or maybe the ones that are on every peice of clothing that i have pre-lint rollering it? :lol: 

My GF for some crazy reason doesn't think he sheds bad as the hairs are easily removed and don't float all over... but ya know, i've heard of a pumice type stone that you can use to thin out the hair on their butt, and the hair around their neck as it's where it is thickest. can't find the thing though  it's often used in showing them. Tom (Rufus dad) mentioned it but can't tell me where to get one! ><


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Tamara said:


> Not to worry, you are not the first ones that I have heard about using Murphy's oil soap and dish soap


YEA! I can come out of hiding  I wouldn't worry about Dawn at all- since that is what was used to rescue the poor birds after the Exxon Valdez spill & again after the Gulf debacle.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions guys! My dogs have such short hair and they really don't have much of a doggy smell. I'd give them baths more often if I thought the shampoo wouldn't dry out their coat. This last stuff I used really did a nice job and I think if I added shea or drop or two of emu oil to it their coats would be gleaming.

And as far as emu oil goes, yes you can add it to shampoo or conditioner. I added a little bit to my shampoo. I like to straighten my hair and it keeps it in perfect condition unless it gets sprayed with a hose. My hair is naturally loose waves with a bit of curl here and there so I also will sometimes put a tiny drop in my hand and rub it throughout my hair (avoiding the scalp because then it gets to oily up there!) Emu oil is good for the skin as well, I like using it for my legs and arms. :] Indi was getting it rubbed on her leg which was injured and had about 1/2 tbsp of it a day as a dietary supplement with fish oil when her leg was hurt. It really helped her a lot I believe at least.

This is where I've been getting mine lately


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I have some Buddy Wash lavender mint on hand in case of rolling in something dead.... only had to use it once so far, but it smells really good w/o being too strongly scented. And its soap free so not coat stripping!

I've used JP Pet Oatmeal conditioning spray and Eqyss Premier marigold detangling spray. I liked both a lot, but I think I am going to try Tropiclean D-mat next. I pretty much only use the conditioner/detangler on Scout because she's got the long poofy hair.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I mostly use sprays on Louis...I have the Earthbath Mango Tango and Bobbi Panter puppy spray, but honestly, he doesn't smell and his teflon-like coat means no mud ever sticks or cakes on him. He HATES getting sprayed, he will immediately run over to our LoveSac sac and start rubbing, grunting, and snorting in discontent. I do keep some shampoo in the cabinet for emergencies...got a bottle of John Paul oatmeal as well as the waterless shampoo version, and I used to have some other nice smelling stuff but I gave it away. The only time I've ever used shampoo on Louis is when he barfs in his crate and it cakes onto his muzzle or his paws. 

I'm otherwise apprehensive about tackling his double coat on my own with my zero grooming experience :shocked: But at the groomer's I request Earthbath products, though I still feel like they strip his coat somewhat. He really only needs to be bathed 2-3 times a year at most. It takes about a week or so after a grooming session before he's back to his silky smooth self. Maybe one day I'll try bathing him on my own...I just don't feel like dealing with the hair clogging the drain and blow drying him, but I want to make him silky-smooth! (Zohan, hehe!)


----------



## Yorkie967 (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, only 3 pages interesting...I guess shampoo's is not as important as the food topics. I like to add some as I've been reading on the groomer's forum and the ones that came up most were these:

*Show Season
Nature specialties
EZ GROOM
Groomer's edge*

My yorkie's got itch and flaky skin so I just ordered a gallon of show season Sooth & Clean for all purpose for my maltese from this place that has wholesale price and shipping that's not ridiculous. I'll report back when I've used it. Right now I'm almost out of Eqyss microtek, royal treatment, and pure paws.

https://www.groomerdepot.com/Home.aspx


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

I got Cesar a bottle of pearls au lait half and half shampoo isnt really very important to me since his coat is so short it practically cleans itself we go out he rolls around the mudd puddles and by the time were home theres not a speck of mudd or dirt left on him. i actually bought this little bottle BEFORE i got him and its still almost full after a year.
the reason i picked this stuff to buy is becuase when i was 16 we stayed with my aunt who had some for her golden retreiver sitting in the shower i picked it up to smell it (becuase if it might smell good i sniff it!)
well i sniffed it and it smelled sooo good so i used it on my own hair and kept useing it the entire week i was there!


----------



## taem (Oct 29, 2011)

Isle of Dogs Royal Jelly Isle of Dogs - No. 20 Royal Jelly Shampoo

and No.50 Light Management Conditioner Isle of Dogs - No. 50 Light Management Conditioner

I have a poodle though  you non-poodle people could use whatever I guess, like sand and water or something.

Puppy's hair care is so much more expensive than my own :| And bathing using this stuff is such a pita. Takes forever. And you have to leave it in there for a while and there are multiple lather/rinses involved and puppy will get cold so I have to drag a space heater into the bathroom when I bathe her. It's a whole big thing. It's crazy.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I love to use Cowboy Magic Rosewater shampoo. Its a crossover product for horses, dogs and humans.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

So far my faves have been Minksheen and Chris Christensen.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> So far my faves have been Minksheen and Chris Christensen.


Which Chris Christensen ones have you used? I have considered the Day to Day moisturizing one, and White on White. Not sure which to go with though.


----------



## sandra0606 (Dec 22, 2011)

I make dog shampoo at home. It's very simple, affordable and good. Try this.

For shampoo you need the following ingredients.

1 cup of white vinegar (or apple cider vinegar)
1 cup of anti-bacterial soap
1 quart water
1/3 cup of Glycerin

Add the water into any bowl or container appropriate for mixing. Add all of the ingredients: the vinegar, soap and Glycerin. Stir well. This is all it takes. Once stirred, your homemade dog shampoo is ready for use! It is great for killing bacteria and washing off unwelcome dust mites. Be sure to avoid your dog's eyes and ears when applying this shampoo.

For dog conditioner this is more simpler than the dog shampoo. You need

2-3 tablespoons of rosemary seeds
2 and a half cups of water

Start boiling the water, and then add the rosemary seeds in. You should then let it boil for around 2 minutes. After that duration, take it off the boil and leave it to cool down so that it is warm (not hot). Use a strainer to eliminate the rosemary seeds from the water. Once you are done shampooing your dog, pour the rosemary-water solution over your dog, rubbing it into his or her fur vigorously. Rinse your dog one last time, and towel-dry. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> OOH. Doggie shampoo is something I have a lot of with 3 poodles and one in show coat!! :biggrin:
> 
> I love Nature's Specialties (Plum Silky) and Groomer's Edge (Desert Almond) for pets. I like Isle of Dogs and Les Poochs too.
> 
> ...


I love crown royal, crown royal black! Sorry I couldnt resist.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

For a quick bath in between regular baths I use the Hydro Surge Rapid Bath system by oster. I use the hypoallergenic oatmeal shampoo. 

For regular baths, I use Neem Shampoo. I get it at the organic health food and supplement store. I forget the name, I need more


----------



## Yorkie967 (Mar 13, 2012)

UPDATE: ok so I got the show season shampoo's today Soothe and Clean and was eager to get my dirty yorkie a much needed bath. I have used biogroom, pure paws, royal treatment from HSN which were recommended from another doggie forum and they were good but something was still missing I just don't know what. Then my yorkie got a bad case of itch and pretty bad gross crusty skin which led me to Eqyss microtek. It worked really good but recently switching to grain free food also helped so I don't think it was just the shampoo. But I didn't like the Eqyss because it didn't rinse well and it had a weird funky scent which is a deal breaker for me. 

So off I went searching on the groomer forums and here's where I'm at today. For a medicated shampoo the show season Soothe rinsed really good and the scent was really nice but not over whelming. I think show season is the winner. But it just occurred to me the pet industry is a billion dollar business with so many competitive quality companies vieing for for the big pie I think even more so than human since dogs have more issues and problems with their hair than we do. And there are show season, Davis, EZ groom, Natural groomer, Groomer's edge, Nature's specialties all have a huge line of grooming products. I believe those are the top dogs that you can't go wrong with any of them. And it's odd that couple years ago when I did my 1st search these very same brands I have never heard of until this 2nd time with another research. But I also didn't go on a groomer's forum like I did this time which did the trick.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I use WashBar a solid bar of soap formulated for pets with neem and essential oils.


----------



## alangrylls55 (Feb 2, 2012)

I only use the Natural dog products on my dogs as they have less side-effects


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I use the Tropiclean hypoallergenic puppy shampoo for Ruby, and am looking for a store that sells their kiwi conditioner. I took her to a groomer once who used hypoallergenic shampoo and conditioner on Ruby and she still ended up getting a slight allergic reaction of hives on her body, so I just prefer using my own stuff, and Tropiclean has never given her a problem.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I've used and liked Tropiclean however I hate the way it comes out in that gel-like form. While I like it its nothing that makes me go "wow". I'ved used Earthbath and enjoyed it and most recently have used Bio-Groom, really like it. I'm placing an order today for grooming supplies and wondering if I should order a couple different brands and see if any of them give me a "wow".


----------



## Cara (Apr 17, 2012)

Currently we have Just Add Water brand shampoo which smells lovely, but our bottle is almost empty. However my dogs aren't bathed all that often, I do keep a spray bottle with some diluted Infusium 23 which I mist my girls down with and then brush in every so often.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

We like Perfect Coat Tearless Protein Dog Shampoo. After rinsing we also use the "fine side" of a silicone rubber horse curry glove to get rid of the loose hair. 

I love shorthairs.


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

SubMariner said:


> We like Perfect Coat Tearless Protein Dog Shampoo. After rinsing we also use the "fine side" of a silicone rubber horse curry glove to get rid of the loose hair.
> 
> I love shorthairs.


Where would you buy one of these silicone rubber horse curry gloves? That's a fantastic suggestion, I use the zoom groom brush while bathing them but generally after a bath they shed like mad for about 3 days and that's me brushing them every day to get rid of all of the loose hairs. 

I have to admit I bought an Oatmeal shampoo & conditioner for sensitive skin at the vet's the last time I was there, I'm not sure of the brand but they come out so so soft!! Mine don't get bathed that often either, as was mentioned above with short hairs, they can be filthy muddy from a mud puddle and as soon as it dries it's gone. I do brush them a lot and in the summer I spray them with Equiss Canadian Marigold spray to keep the mosquitos away and it smells fabulous, I actually use it on myself too & it works like a charm :biggrin:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We use a similar thing called a Zoom Groom on the smooth collies. I love it as it really gets the undercoat out. They love it too!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

DandD said:


> Where would you buy one of these silicone rubber horse curry gloves? That's a fantastic suggestion, I use the zoom groom brush while bathing them but generally after a bath they shed like mad for about 3 days and that's me brushing them every day to get rid of all of the loose hairs.
> 
> I have to admit I bought an Oatmeal shampoo & conditioner for sensitive skin at the vet's the last time I was there, I'm not sure of the brand but they come out so so soft!! Mine don't get bathed that often either, as was mentioned above with short hairs, they can be filthy muddy from a mud puddle and as soon as it dries it's gone. I do brush them a lot and in the summer I spray them with Equiss Canadian Marigold spray to keep the mosquitos away and it smells fabulous, I actually use it on myself too & it works like a charm :biggrin:


The glove we have is basically this one:EquiStar Jelly Glitter Two-Sided Scrubber. If you go to Jeffers or other online equine websites, you should be able to find similar ones via their search function.

Our glove has a "fine" side and a "course" side and since the dogs' hair is so short, we use the "fine" side.

Using the glove after the rinse also helps move off some of the water before we towel dry them. Of course nothing seems to dry them to their satisfaction like rolling around on the carpet afterwards.:tongue1:


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

chowder said:


> Well, if we are confessing, I used to use Dawn dish soap on my dog with severe seborrhea. It was the only thing that cut through the horrid amount of grease that she had in her coat. The vet never mentioned that it could be her diet!! That was wayyyyyy back in the Pedigree kibble days.
> 
> We can hide out together now!


As a professional groomer, I use dawn soap to cut through the greasy cocker ears. Most groomers I know do it.  We have weird tricks and tips


----------



## Yorkie967 (Mar 13, 2012)

thanks for the confirmation as god knows what goes on back there once we leave and why I won't bring my dogs to a groomer and have taught myself to do something relatively super easy not to mention fun after you get the hang of it which is not long. :thumb:


----------

